
Show HN: Speed Mentoring for Founders - maximzavadskiy
https://www.growthclub.online/speed-mentoring
======
maximzavadskiy
Hi HN!

Next week we launch our first pilot for this concept - Speed Mentoring. How it
works is that you meet 4 random founders in 4 10-minutes lightning sessions to
get 4 different perspectives on your challenge / problem. Sometimes it takes
only a new pair of eyes to see a way out of the situation. Speed Mentoring is
designed to do just that.

